# Let's have another round: Peacock's and Bonefish



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome report! Congrats to DJ Dan on his first bone. Mine will come one day!


----------



## kyleh (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice.... I would had to cool off after landing that bone on fly too!! Great catch!!


----------

